# My laptop mouse doesn't left click.



## Homeboy91a (Feb 20, 2006)

*My Laptop Mouse Doesnt Left Click. Please Help.*

I have a Dell Inspiron 4100 notebook. the mouse moves and right click works but the left click doesnt work. is this a problem is can fix through settings?


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry, are you talking mouse or touch pad?


----------



## Homeboy91a (Feb 20, 2006)

touch pad on the laptop


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

Ouch - It is unlikely to be a software problem, but can you borrow a mouse and plug it in the back to see if that works; if it does, you could try going to "Settings>System>Hardware>Device Manager> and see if you can check the operation under "Pointing Devices", or try updating the driver.

Otherwise it is likely to be a failure in the switching device connected to the LH Pad, it could be something as simple as a detached wire.


----------



## Homeboy91a (Feb 20, 2006)

is the PS/2 mouse the one built on or connected?


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

If you haven't got a mouse plugged in device manager will refer to the touch pad, if you have plugged a mouse in to get to that point, you need to select the touch pad, probably "Synaptics" by clicking on the +, which will reveal the appropriate device, right click click on the one you want, you will then have options as to what to do. Clicking on Properties will enable you to check the function, and if it admits to not working properly, allow you to "repair" it.


----------



## Homeboy91a (Feb 20, 2006)

jo-briggs said:


> If you haven't got a mouse plugged in device manager will refer to the touch pad, if you have plugged a mouse in to get to that point, you need to select the touch pad, probably "Synaptics" by clicking on the +, which will reveal the appropriate device, right click click on the one you want, you will then have options as to what to do. Clicking on Properties will enable you to check the function, and if it admits to not working properly, allow you to "repair" it.



if my external mouse or the laptop mouse is plugged in, i get only 1 mouse and its ps/2. i dont see Synaptics or any other mouse either way.


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds like you've mislaid your "part" of your touch pad, but I can't imagine how! Have you tried going back a restore point to when you know it was last working? If you can't see the Touch-Pad in hardware, perhaps you have a Compaq drivers disc with your computer, and can re-install the driver, or perhaps from the Synaptics web-site.


----------



## Homeboy91a (Feb 20, 2006)

My father gave me this laptop about 2 months ago so the whole time i've had it the left click hasn't worked. I dont think i have any of the software you are mentioning. Can you tell me exactlly what to download and from where. Thank You, Joe


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I would just get an usb or ps2 mouse.


----------



## Homeboy91a (Feb 20, 2006)

Terrister said:


> I would just get an usb or ps2 mouse.


i already have a mouse and its just annoying to take it everywhere. i just want to see if i can fix this one


----------



## amt01 (May 1, 2008)

guess this is a bit late for homeboy - but if anyone else comes accross this -i had simlar problem - left click stopped working - went in and changed setting to left handed - so the right click acted as the left.

OK so far but it leaves u without a right click.

So when u need the right click just use Shift+F10 

see
http://www.ehow.com/how_8219_click-using-keyboard.html


----------



## headrophonics (Jul 24, 2010)

I experience same problem w/ my win7 os. In my win7 os, the left click doesn't work. but when i boot to my win XP the left click is working.
So, would it be a software problem? or a virus?


----------

